# Ugly Duckling



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Every now and then cruising through the log yard I stumble across a butt-ugly log that I have no clue why I logged it. I don't even remember it, almost like aliens dropped it off as a joke. 

I stumbled across one again today. A small, nasty, ugly duckling that makes Gollum look like Rachael Welch.









It didn't produce an out-of-this-world result, but I won't complain. I knew when I dragged the log out of the mud (to put into the burn pile with all the other "junk" I was burning) that I had to throw it on the mill and see what was inside . . . . 









And to think this almost went up in smoke. :mellow:


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice 





What is it ? :laughing:


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

It occurs to me, TT, that you and the rest of the sawyers here have a job that must be a lot like Christmas all the time. You don't always know what you are gonna get, sometimes you have an idea and sometimes you are completely suprised, good or bad. That's gotta be fun.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

timbertoes said:


> Nice
> What is it ? :laughing:


TT ( like your initials btw  ),

Here's a couple more pics. This was the first slab cut. This knob (slang for burl) was full of fire ants. I got stung quite a few times handling the log. It was so ungainly and I couldn't center it on the log turner to clamp it like I needed so I had to turn it manually each time. My left arm and neck for some reason was their favorite menu items. Those little white things are the larvae I floated out with the hose . . . . . 










I have seen much prettier crotch wood but still this ain't bad. It'll make a nice table top or sumpt'n . . . 











ACP said:


> It occurs to me, TT, that you and the rest of the sawyers here have a job that must be a lot like Christmas all the time. You don't always know what you are gonna get, sometimes you have an idea and sometimes you are completely suprised, good or bad. That's gotta be fun.


Very well put. Yes it is true, if you ask 10 sawyers what they like best I think 10 will say "opening up the log". It is very exhilarating. I never tire of it. 

I have sawn tens of thousands of BF of flame boxelder alone, and I still get just as excited today as when I popped that first one open. If I won the multi-state super lotto, as crazy as this sounds, I would not spend the remainder of my life globe-trotting (Oh I'd do a little to get some killer logs haha) but I would just keep sawing, and finally have the time to get back to serious woodworking. 

My sawyer buddies would also wake up to a yard full of exotic logs that occassionally, would mysteriously appear. :shifty:

Hey what else you going to do hog them all yourself? :no:


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

couple of Krenov cabinets in that.

mebbe I should be talking about how much a few pieces of that is going to cost me


----------

